# The best women's clothing and beauty advisor in Singapore



## Kara1948

This is a bit embarrassing to write, but what the hey ... I am an academic, in my late 50s, coming to Singapore next month for several weeks. My husband will leave me in Singapore while he travels in China for two weeks.

I am a child of the 60s -- was a feminist, then an academic, and grew up in an unconventional home. In the Department where I teach, jeans and sweatshirts are the normal dress.

In short ... I'm a bit of a frump. I don't know much about stylish clothing, have never worn makeup .... you get the idea.

Now ... I want to change that. And surpise my husband when he returns from the mainland.. I have two weeks to do it.

So ... can anyone recommend any clothing shops where they can give good advice to women "of a certain age" -- I'm not like those thin, beautful Chinese women -- I am not fat but I am short -- so I don't want to walk into just anywhere. where they sell clothes. I know they'll be happy to take my money, but I need good advice!!!

And I want to go to a beauty consultant... but someone who has some experience dealing with people like me.

If you're a woman reading this you probably think it's impossible for someone to know nothing about nail polish, lipstick, makeup, and so on. I assure you, it's possible. Just come to the Department of Philosophy at .... well, maybe I won't say where. 

Okay ... Mission Impossible, I suppose.

But ... maybe a miracle can happen in Singapore. Does anyone have any suggestions?

(By the way, I've Googled on clothing and beauty shops in Singapore and I know there are thousands... but which would be right for me? If any ....)


----------



## simonsays

Ok - regardless what impression you get, not all in Singapore are 'slim'

Come here, and you can see that this country, being at the crossroads of the world, has ample people from all over the world, from the smallest to the largest .. and I get the impression that you will be 'normal size' -  

Fret not - it is not mission impossible !

As for the adverts, again, you got to personally visit and choose - there is nothing like first hand experience. ..


----------



## Jessica_Williams

Hi Kara,

Gosh - what a difficult question! I think your best route would probably be to go to one of the decent big department stores, like Tangs, and book a personal shopper for the afternoon. 

Just looking on Tangs' website, they offer a "complimentary, no-obligation personal shopping service where you can seek advice on grooming and dressing". 

Most decent department shops offer this service, and they will be able to guide you through the different looks and brands available, what will suit your shape best, et cetera. 

For makeup, Sephora is very good - they have a lot of brands under one roof, and knowledgeable staff. Alternatively, if you want to go the whole hog, most cosmetics companies do makeup lessons - they will literally teach you, from scratch, how to apply your makeup to best effect. These lessons are usually in the region of about $50.00 which is then redeemable against products of your choice. The best, in my humble opinion, are Bobbi Brown and MAC. 

Failing that - drop me a line, and i'll take you shopping! (in return for a glass of wine, of course) 

All the very best of luck - hope your husband appreciates your efforts!

Jessica


----------



## Kara1948

*Thank you, thank you, thank you!*

Jessica, thank you so much!! That is just precisely the information that I needed... I was worried about just walking into a random shop and being patronized by unsmiling 25-year old salesgirls .... but now I know where to go. Thank you again... and if you are serious about coming along ... well, you would not get just a glass of wine but a very good lunch. (Just tell me where the very good lunches are served.)

Thank you again!


----------



## Jessica_Williams

Kara - I am so pleased that I have been able to help. And yes I am serious! Drop me a line when you get here.

All the very best!

Jessica


----------

